# How Do You Teach A Dog To Stay Out Of A Room?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want my cousins Rott to stay off of my bed and out of my room.

She lets him sleep on her bed and I am ok with that but now he thinks he can jump on my bed and drool on my bed whenever he wants to and I am definitly not ok with that.

So how do I teach him that my room is completely off limits without having to shut my door?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

shut the door hehe


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> shut the door hehe


Oh, come on Josh, that would be the easy solution.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lol

our bedroom and bathroom doors are always shut if were are not around or even if we just jump in the shower.

Mandi would sneak on the beds. Cody would eat/chew clothes or the TP in the bathroom lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tall baby gate? One of those pads that you plug in to keep them off furniture, lay it in the doorway of your room??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok Laren...now explain why you can't shut the door, block it or put a deterrent in front of it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> tall baby gate? One of those pads that you plug in to keep them off furniture, lay it in the doorway of your room??


I have 2 heavy baby gates but honestly, that wouldn't stop him, he's like a bulldozer! 

I want Sin to be able to get to his crate, it's the only place he'll lay down and take a nap. His crate door is always open for him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And the cats hide in the room as a getaway from Biff.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Ok Laren...now explain why you can't shut the door, block it or put a deterrent in front of it.


I need something with a weigh alarm or something! Biff is heavier than everyone else. The alarm needs to go off when he steps into my room.

Now can someone create this device please!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> And the cats hide in the room as a getaway from Biff.


Exactly! He cant fit under my bed, fit behind my dresser or get into my closet to reach them. :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why yes...that can be done.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

whenever he even goes near your room, correct him. He cant even think its okay to LOOK at your bedroom door much less go near it. I cant agree with the static matic because he would learn to jump over it and it would also prevent the cats and your dogs from going into their place. baby gates wouldnt work either again because he could either jump it or plow through. really all i can think you can do is correct whenever he goes near your room. You basically have to make your room a VERY bad place to be. given the way he's stubborn about the humping Sinister and obviously just generall brattyness, your room can be the greatest place in the world for your animals but for Biff it has to be the worse possible place he could be. VERY unfriendly room.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a friend of mine ran a piece of invisble fence wire across her stairs to prevent her dogs from going upstairs, of course you have to get the collar for HIM, it won't affect the other animals if they aren't wearing the collar


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

The Home Security Superstore - Window Alarms – Alert you if intruder opens or breaks your window

Maybe one of these?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> a friend of mine ran a piece of invisble fence wire across her stairs to prevent her dogs from going upstairs, of course you have to get the collar for HIM, it won't affect the other animals if they aren't wearing the collar


 
thats actually a very awesome idea.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> thats actually a very awesome idea.


I second this!

Thanks everyone! Great ideas, that'll teach that big fatty to bully my babies!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

For those of you that were interested in owning a Rottweiler, they are pretty much disgusting. 

All Biff does is drool and fart. 

I'm not talking a little slobber here or there, I am talking buckets full. 

His farts clear the room and are probably the worst farts I have ever smelt. It's constant farting. 

I will never own one. NEVER.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But you also have to train him. You can't just zap him whenever he gets near the room. You need to come up with a command. "stop" may be good. Train him just like you would outside on an e-fence. You walk them around the perimeter and when they step over, you correct them or lure them. Whichever.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I second this!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Great ideas, that'll teach that big fatty to bully my babies!


 
just make it very clear to your cousin that if she doesnt agree she's welcome to rehome him or leave. and that collar had better always be turned on (personally i would recommend the highest shock setting but i also hold a grudge). You may also be the one checking the battery on it all the time too.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> His farts clear the room and are probably the worst farts I have ever smelt. It's constant farting.


Your cousin might want to consider feeding a different food. Something is not agreeing with him if he is farting that much. Raven has farted once in three years.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> For those of you that were interested in owning a Rottweiler, they are pretty much disgusting.
> 
> All Biff does is drool and fart.
> 
> ...


 
they're actually a breed on my list but its doubtful i'll ever actually have one. Especially until i have a yard i can send them to when they get extra smelly. My "father" has a rottie named Whiskey. LOVED that dog. he was great. but he also didnt drool unless he's just had something to drink. Friend when i was younger had a rottie named Nova Bear. She wasnt smelly either. I know some are way worse than others. Sounds like Biff is a worse than others kinda dog.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

One thing you have to be careful of with invisible fences is barrier frustration between the dogs. If Sinister is in your room and Biff wants to come in but gets zapped, that can result in aggression directed to Sinister. It sounds like you are already having some issues with him and the other animals, so be very careful using IF in close quarters. I think it'd be less of an issue with all dogs confined by the IF instead of one confined and one (or two? I'm assuming Rogue is out of the picture by this point) not.

As for the farting, sounds like a diet issue for sure.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you thought about a remote trainer?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Boundaries are actually not that difficult to train. Boundaries are something that is already instinct for dogs. You just need to teach him what the boundary is.

If he steps into the room, correct. When he chooses not to, reward. Reinforce, reinforce, reinforce. 

You can also use body blocking. When the puppy tries to enter, you body block, or use your hands to block. When he stops trying to enter, immediately give a treat.

While you are in the training phase, you might want to keep the door shut when you can't monitor.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We've taught Hondo not to go through the gate towards the barn. Even when the gate is wide open, he'll stop and wait for us. It took a while, with a lot of reward - but it's working. He still goofs up once in a while, but normally corrects himself and runs back to where he was supposed to stop and then dances around.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> just make it very clear to your cousin that if she doesnt agree she's welcome to rehome him or leave. and that collar had better always be turned on (personally i would recommend the highest shock setting but i also hold a grudge). You may also be the one checking the battery on it all the time too.


We sat down and talked last night and I told her if there isn't improvement on his behavior then they will both have to leave. I know that she wouldn't get rid of him, and I could never ask her to, so both would have to go.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember watching an episode of "It's Me Or The Dog" and this couple wanted to teach their dog to stay out of the kitchen. They would go into the kitchen and when the dog went to follow they walked towards the dog and kinda into him until he backed out of the room and they made him sit on the other side and gave him a treat. I think that I am going to use this method, the dog on tv seemed to get it pretty quickly and I think the Rott can learn this.

What do you guys think?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> they're actually a breed on my list but its doubtful i'll ever actually have one. Especially until i have a yard i can send them to when they get extra smelly. My "father" has a rottie named Whiskey. LOVED that dog. he was great. but he also didnt drool unless he's just had something to drink. Friend when i was younger had a rottie named Nova Bear. She wasnt smelly either. I know some are way worse than others. Sounds like Biff is a worse than others kinda dog.


I read that they can be farty and drooly but he is a complete pig.

He kinda disgusts me, I mean he is cute in a big, silly, wrinkly puppy way but I dont think that he is a good looking dog. 

I like big dark dogs but I am just not into Rotts, but a sleak, slim, elegant looking Doberman is another thing. :wub:


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

LaRen616 said:


> I remember watching an episode of "It's Me Or The Dog" and this couple wanted to teach their dog to stay out of the kitchen. They would go into the kitchen and when the dog went to follow they walked towards the dog and kinda into him until he backed out of the room and they made him sit on the other side and gave him a treat. I think that I am going to use this method, the dog on tv seemed to get it pretty quickly and I think the Rott can learn this.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yes! Please try that. All this talk about shock collars and even re-homing is a bit much just for a dog going into a room. Plus since when is it the dogs fault that he likes to sleep on a soft bed, or he drools and farts, please give the guy a break..

The above poster nailed it, dogs understand boundaries very clearly. As an example I have a word for my dogs "oot da room", and even though I showed them what that meant (by walking into them until they left the room) in one room, they are able to generalize very well. They know boundaries.

Leave the door open, sit in a place you can see. When he goes in there, walk in after him, tell him firmly to get out while you walk into him so that he turns and retreats. Keep walking at him until he turns his head and retreats a bit (a few steps at least) on his own, do not stop at the point that he's halfway facing your room and moving his body away only as you walk towards him. I personally do not think you need to give him treats for being outside the room, he will get the message where he can and can't go.

Once he gets that, go inside the room, do something interesting like sitting on the floor etc., and when he tries to follow you in, same thing. Then try going away from your room, calling him over and praising him for a job well done. It will probably not take long, and once you learn how to walk a dog away (similar to yielding), you'll have a great tool you can use in training other dogs to move without pulling or pushing them with your hands.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else think it's a good idea?

Maybe something different?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

An 8 month old Rott, or any 8 month old does not need an E-collar.
They need time, patience, treats, a little physical correction if needed, understanding, training, socialization, and exercise.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> An 8 month old Rott, or any 8 month old does not need an E-collar.
> They need time, patience, treats, a little physical correction if needed, understanding, training, socialization, and exercise.


But what do you think about me using this method?



LaRen616 said:


> I remember watching an episode of "It's Me Or The Dog" and this couple wanted to teach their dog to stay out of the kitchen. They would go into the kitchen and when the dog went to follow they walked towards the dog and kinda into him until he backed out of the room and they made him sit on the other side and gave him a treat. I think that I am going to use this method, the dog on tv seemed to get it pretty quickly and I think the Rott can learn this.
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I would agree with the method. Shenzi knows 'get out of _____(kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, litter box...)' but I want her to permantly stay out of the kitchen. So the last week or two I've been reinforcing that her feet do not touch the tile floor. This method has worked so far, but if I'm doing dishes or something I just say get out of the kitchen, she gets out and throw her a wet treat. Seems to work.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I remember watching an episode of "It's Me Or The Dog" and this couple wanted to teach their dog to stay out of the kitchen. They would go into the kitchen and when the dog went to follow they walked towards the dog and kinda into him until he backed out of the room and they made him sit on the other side and gave him a treat. I think that I am going to use this method, the dog on tv seemed to get it pretty quickly and I think the Rott can learn this.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yes! This is exactly what I was talking about. This is body blocking. You use your presance and your body to communicate to the dog. When I said "correct" I didn't mean physically correct, I meant verbally. IMO a e-collar is really overkill for this. I am not against them, I just don't think it is appropriate for a puppy.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with the body blocking technique, so long as you're _consistent_, and although it may take a number of training sessions for him to really get what you're showing him lol, it should work.
After he's kind of got the idea, you could try putting him on a partial reinforcement schedule, only just rewarding some of the time that he gets it right, and his new behavior should stick better as you start giving him less rewards.


----------

